# Review of Two Bedroom at Worldmark Bass Lake in Bass Lake Ca



## Clifbell (Mar 20, 2022)

About three and half hours from San Francisco and one hour away from Yosemite National Park sits the quiet resort of Worldmark Bass Lake.  The units sit about a 10 minute walk along a path to the lake.  There is a pool, hot tub, basketball court, and other activities.  But mostly, this is a chance to relax and walk along the lake.  Or do day trips to Yosemite or other areas in the Mountains.

The room has two levels with bedrooms upstairs and a large living room downstairs.  Check in was easy and the staff has been really helpful.  It was a really relaxing stay.  My visit was in March so the pool was covered (but not the Jacuzzi).

Review of Two Bedroom at Worldmark Bass Lake in Bass Lake Ca

Map of all my timeshare review


----------



## TheHappyWanderer (Mar 20, 2022)

Been there. Yes, nothing too fancy but great location for visiting Yosemite. Loved it.


----------



## Greg G (Mar 21, 2022)

Cliff, thanks for the review.   I've been wanting to exchange to that resort as a base for visiting Yosemite.


----------



## markb53 (Mar 22, 2022)

Clifbell said:


> About three and half hours from San Francisco and one hour away from Yosemite National Park sits the quiet resort of Worldmark Bass Lake.  The units sit about a 10 minute walk along a path to the lake.  There is a pool, hot tub, basketball court, and other activities.  But mostly, this is a chance to relax and walk along the lake.  Or do day trips to Yosemite or other areas in the Mountains.
> 
> The room has two levels with bedrooms upstairs and a large living room downstairs.  Check in was easy and the staff has been really helpful.  It was a really relaxing stay.  My visit was in March so the pool was covered (but not the Jacuzzi).
> 
> ...



Bass Lake is on my bucket list. I go to Angels Camp every January mostly in the Wyndham units. Although next January we’ll be in a worldmark unit. Looking forward to getting to Bass Lake. Thanks for another great review


----------

